# Persian Wanted Birmingham



## ging75 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all i have a blue colourpoint neutered Ragdoll 7mths old, i am looking for a friend for him does anyone know of any good persian breeders in Birmingham.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No but why do you home one from a breed rescue here is the links to different breed rescues Cat Rescue and Rehoming of Pedigree Breeds, UK


----------

